# sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver wird nicht gefunden



## svogt (19. Jul 2015)

Guten Tag,
folgendes Programm zeigt mir an, dass der oben genannte Treiber nicht gefunden wird:


```
public class TestTreiber {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
  try {
  Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
  System.out.println("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver found");
  } catch (ClassNotFoundException cnfe) {
  System.out.println("Error: sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver not found");
  }
  }
}
```

Ich benötige ihn aber dringend für das Auslesen einer Access-Datenbank mit Java.
Ich verwende Java-Version 1.8.0_51-b16, Windows 7 Professional, 32-bit

Bitte dringend um Hilfe! Danke!

Gruß,
   Sebastian


----------



## stg (19. Jul 2015)

Die JDBC-ODBC-Bridge gibt es in Java 8 nicht mehr.


----------



## Tom299 (20. Jul 2015)

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...un-jdbc-odbc-jdbcodbcdriver-exception-occurin


----------

